# Italian Meatball Subs



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2012)

I had a hankering for something Italian.....didn't want spaghetti, no lasagna or manicotti, then the light went off!  *Italian Meatball Subs*    Meatballs subs are my daughters favorite too, so I was good to go with these hearty, filling, footlongs of steamy spicy meatball and gooey cheese goodness.  These aren't for the light eater, I was stuffed to the gills by the time I finished.  My mind said, 'yum, let's eat another'....my belly surrendered.  But I look forward to a reheated 2nd helping of meatball sub goodness today!  These are super duper simple to make, take roughly an hour to make unless you want to drink more beers, then it can take as long as you like.  Give them a try and you'll think twice before ordering meatball subs from the local delivery place next time!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2012)

Learn how to embed .... you video whore. Those looked great BTW.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2012)

The sound of the initial mix of the meats was .....well....very arousing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't seem the video yet but after puffs comment I don't know if I want to


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I haven't seem the video yet but after puffs comment I don't know if I want to
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



I shorten the videos and you still can't watch them? Pfft


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2012)

I had a hankering for something Italian.....didn't want spaghetti, no lasagna or manicotti, then the light went off!  Italian Meatball Subs! Meatballs subs are my daughters favorite too, so I was good to go with these hearty, filling, footlongs of steamy spicy meatball and gooey cheese goodness.  These aren't for the light eater, I was stuffed to the gills by the time I finished.  My mind said, 'yum, let's eat another'....my belly surrendered.  But I look forward to a reheated 2nd helping of meatball sub goodness today!  These are super duper simple to make, take roughly an hour to make unless you want to drink more beers, then it can take as long as you like.  Give them a try and you'll think twice before ordering meatball subs from the local delivery place next time!

[youtube:1jxh61d2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR4E-7typ9o&hd=1[/youtube:1jxh61d2]


----------



## Rivmage (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Mr. Wolfe, 

Based upon your Meatball Sandwiches, I made some Italian sausage sandwiches.
Thank you for sharing your video.












Scott


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice Larry!  Thanks for the time and effort to make the video as well. I bet those were were awesome.


----------



## cookking (Aug 26, 2012)

Speaking of meatballs.

This is a post I made the other day about a meatball poboy.

Alright, so since Monday I had been having a bit of a stomach bug. Yesterday I was finally feeling better but I still ate a sort of lite dinner of a couple of scrambled eggs and toast. Today I am much better!
Having to run a couple of errands right before lunch I was getting hungry. I just happened to be in the neighborhood of one of my favorite po boy shops(Kid Creole). So, I stop in exchange a few cordial words with the owner(Daryl)and I'm hungfry! He assumed I was going to order my usual roast beef po boy but I wanted something different. I ordered a meatball with provolone dressed. He asked if I was sure about having red gravy right after my illness but I told him that this would be the test to see if I'm over that miserable bug. 
Well, after getting back to the office(I'm only 3-4 minutes from him)with my meatball po boy in hand I unwrap it and automatically I know I'm better. That was as delicious meatball sandwich as I've ever had!
The gravy kind of oozed out a bit but, it was fantastic!








I'm back baby!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a good sandwich. Glad the tum tum is better. I am seeing some green stuff on there. Hope you dont get lynched by a mob of angry Eyetalians.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I miss Larry and his SHORT stories.....and great food.......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 3, 2012)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2012)

Larry who?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2012)

Hairy Larry? Conesewer of crappy beer and cheap ceegars? Seems like I vaguely remember that guy. Hope he gets his back shaved some day. It would be sad if he was mistaken for a Werewolf and Rempe plug him with a silver bullet made from melted down crucifixes or something. Lot of angles to consider on these type deals.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Haters..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2012)

Not that Nick needs any help on defending these heinous accusations..but have noted over the years good looking large floppy breasted ladies often have a less than charitable facet to their internal structures. Or seems like somebody tole me that one time. Too bad he cant kiss his elbow and turn back into a guy again..sniff sniff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------

